# Biken im Taunus



## TaunusHillHoppe (28. März 2007)

Hallo...

da ich nich wieß wo sich hier die Postings für den Bereich Taunus besser aufgehoben sind versuch ich das mal hier im Wiesbadener Bereich..

Ich suche auch ein paar Mitbiker aus der Nähe um zusammen mal wieder in Form und Kondition zu kommen nachdem ich die letzten Jahre einiges hab schleifen lassen.

Also gesucht werden Mitbiker mit normaler bis mäßiger Kondition, jedoch mit Ambitionen das zu ändern ;-)

Vorschlag: Erstmal ne gemütliche Runde nach Feierabend oder am Sonntag mit ein paar Anstiege ab Taunusstein-Neuhof (Parkplatz Waffelfabrik) und dann gehts von dort aus in richtung Taunusstein/SWA auf dem Höhenweg um irgendwann dann auf die andere Seite zu wechseln (Eiserne Hand/Platte/Wildpark). 

Also wem die gegend etwas sagt und Lust hat mit ne kleine gemütliche Looser-Runde zu bilden..meldet Euch. Abschließender Kaffe muß mindestens drinn sein (oder zwischendurch).

Achja..denke so Leistungsgruppe zwischen 1 und 2 nach Go-Crazy Definitionen (http://www.go-crazy.de/kobs/user/biketreff2.html)

grüßle
der taunushillhoppe(r)


----------



## TaunusHillHoppe (30. März 2007)

Ei schaad.....werd ich mich wohl weiter allein's im Taunus oder mit den Go Crazies uff der HoheMark (Oberursel) beschäftigen.

schönen gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaunusHillHoppe (23. Januar 2009)

Jemand zum mitradeln  aus der Gegend hier?

Auf, auf zur Schlammschlacht...  ;-)


----------



## triafun (26. Januar 2009)

Hallo HillHopper,

ab und an wäre ich gerne mal dabei. 
Da ich ein paar Kilometer Anfahrt habe, wäre es allerdings nur was fürs Wochenende. 
Kannst dich gerne mal melden. Allerdings wird es bei mir vor Anfang Februar nichts, da ich seit 1 Woche an einem grippalen Infekt herumlaboriere.
Dein Link funktioniert bei mir nicht nicht. Level 1-2 sollte aber passen.

Gruß


----------



## TaunusHillHoppe (26. Januar 2009)

Klaro einfach melden....ab Februar ist auch okay.

Ob ich aber mit nem Triathleten mithalten kann....nun... ;-)


----------



## triafun (29. Januar 2009)

TaunusHillHoppe schrieb:


> Klaro einfach melden....ab Februar ist auch okay.
> 
> Ob ich aber mit nem Triathleten mithalten kann....nun... ;-)


Na ja...mit nem Triathleten vielleicht nicht - mit einer nicht mehr ganz jungen Triathletin dürftest du keine Probleme haben .

Taunusstein Neuhof wäre mir allerdings für nen Treffpunkt zu weit weg - mit dem Auto wollte ich nicht anreisen. Wäre auch ne Tour ab ca. Niedernhausen und dann Richtung Platte für dich denkbar?


----------



## dookie (3. Februar 2009)

hallo,

ich wohne seit ende letzten jahres in niedernhausen.
ich suche auch ein paar biker für gemeinsame touren.

leider bin ich in den letzten jahren sehr unregelmäßig gefahren.
deshalb ist meine kondition leicht über dem nullpunkt. 

sollte das euch nicht abschrecken würde ich mich über gemeinsame runden freuen.

achso, ich bin 28 jahre alt.


mfg
frank


----------



## TaunusHillHoppe (4. Februar 2009)

na dann.....ab aufs Rad ;-) 

Vielleicht Sonntag..


----------



## Wheely FXF (14. Februar 2009)

Hey Dookie!
Komme aus Idstein-Wörsdorf!
Bin dabei falls Du mal bock hast zum Ausreiten.
Mein Problem ist nur das ich von 10 bis 19 Uhr in meinem Bikeshop "Free X-treme Fun" stehe, der übrigens hauptsächlich auf Freeride und Downhill ausgelegt ist! ;-)
Samstags wäre ich ab 15 Uhr und Sonntags sowieso frei!
Lass mal von Dir hören!

Gruss, Simon


----------



## TaunusHillHoppe (15. Februar 2009)

Also...

Sonntag, der 23.02.2009, ist schonmal fixiert ;-) 

das WWW bestimmen wir noch zusammen... wer wann wo 

P.s.: Wie ich heute gemerkt habe, ideal für kalte Ohren bei dem Schnee sind die Ski-/Snowhelme ;-) Meine Ohren blieben drann...lediglich versagen bei der Technik die Klickies sobald man mal im Schnee abgestiegen ist......

grüßle
Chris

P.s.: Es soll ne lockere Runde werden....Konditionsprofies die über den Winter Hochleistung trainiert haben sollten 
sich also langweilen ;-)


----------



## triafun (15. Februar 2009)

Postet ihr hier die 3 W`s? Dann könnte ich mich kurzfristig (je nach Wetter) vielleicht anschließen. 
Gestern und heute habe ich trotz der Sonne jedoch nur 2 und 1 Stunde geschafft bevor ich eingefroren war .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaunusHillHoppe (28. Februar 2009)

Ein Versuch: Morgen 14.00 Engenhahn Wildpark ;-) 

Ich schaue morgen vormittag mal hier rein...


----------



## dookie (23. März 2009)

servus,

erstmal sorryweil ich mich erst heute melde. meine tochter wurde vor 
kurzem geboren. 
deshalb stand in letzter zeit anderes tagesprogramm an.


also jetzt hätte ich wieder etwas mehr zeit.

wo ist denn dein bikeshop genau? suche noch einen laden in der nähe von idstein um mein bike checken zu lassen.

mfg
dookie


----------



## Wheely FXF (24. März 2009)

Erst mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deiner Tochter! 
Ich sitze in der Ringgasse 40 in Idstein-Wörsdorf!
Auf meiner Homepage www.free-x-treme-fun.net findest Du, unter Kontakte, meine Daten und Anfahrtswege.
Muss aber dazu sagen, das ich kein ausgebildeter Zweiradmechaniker bin!
Daher kann ich keinen Reparaturservice oder dergleichen anbieten.
Trotz alle dem habe ich dafür alles notwendige da! Können uns also gern Dein Hobel zusammen mal anschauen!?
Gruß, Simon


----------



## Tuck (7. April 2009)

hi, komme aus niedernhausen und würde mich als konditionell schwach einstufen. um dies zu ändern, suche ich leute aus der gegend mit denen man viel spass beim biken hat und nebenbei auch noch was für den gesunden geist und körper unternimmt


----------



## TaunusHillHoppe (7. April 2009)

Ei...

dann mal "Budder bei de Fisch" oder so ähnlich.

Wie wäre es mit Karfreitag, Treff um 10 Uhr, Treffpunkt z.b. Parkplatz Buswendeplatz Engenhahn-Wildpark.

Ne lockere Kennenlernrunde rund um Taunusstein und über die Platte zurück..

Wer ist mit dabei?

grüßle


----------



## Tuck (7. April 2009)

also ich wäre dabei, wie schon gesagt, bin nen konditioneller krüppel.

wie kommt man von niedernhausen am besten hin?

viele grüße

torsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaunusHillHoppe (7. April 2009)

entweder bike ins auto schmeißen....

oder das Theißtal hoch und dann durch den Wald bis zum Wildpark. 

Meld dich mal hier...ich schau vorher mal rein ob jemand mitkommt.

chris


----------



## whynot (8. April 2009)

TaunusHillHoppe schrieb:


> Ei...
> 
> dann mal "Budder bei de Fisch" oder so ähnlich.
> 
> ...



Was ist denbn bei euch eine "lockere Kennenlernrunde" ? Komme aus dem RR-Lager und bin das MTB schon länger nicht mehr gefahren...


----------



## TaunusHillHoppe (10. April 2009)

whynot schrieb:


> Was ist denbn bei euch eine "lockere Kennenlernrunde" ? Komme aus dem RR-Lager und bin das MTB schon länger nicht mehr gefahren...



also ruft einfach an ....06126 8691


----------



## Tuck (10. April 2009)

TaunusHillHoppe schrieb:


> also ruft einfach an ....06126 8691



karfreitag gegen 10uhr klingt ansich gut. was die einstufung der kondition angeht, so ist level 1 durchaus realistisch 

also wer kommt alles mit? daheim mit der bagage herumsitzen, ist doch sowieso oll


----------



## TaunusHillHoppe (10. April 2009)

Tuck schrieb:


> karfreitag gegen 10uhr klingt ansich gut. was die einstufung der kondition angeht, so ist level 1 durchaus realistisch
> 
> also wer kommt alles mit? daheim mit der bagage herumsitzen, ist doch sowieso oll



Leider hatte sich keiner gemeldet. Klingelt einfach 
Mal durch. Ist besser als hier im Forum. Radeln war heut Klasse 
Und schreit nach wiederholung....


----------



## Deleted 61489 (10. April 2009)

Das hört sich interessant an hier ... und ich würde gerne mal ein mir noch nicht so bekanntes Bike-Gebiet kennenlernen. 

Ostermontag passt mir gut, um 11 Uhr kann ich irgendwo an einem Treffpunkt sein (Anreise per Auto).

Konditionsmäßig schließe ich mich Tuck an - Level 1 ist auch für mich realistisch (bergab schneller )


----------



## Tuck (11. April 2009)

ostermontag ansich, ist ne geile sache. da werde ich allerdings noch einen rest-rausch ausschlafen. auch wenn mein posting spät ist, aber ich habe morgen vor, eine tour zu fahren. ich werde wohl gegen 12 uhr in niedernhausen bahnhof starten. die tour findet ihr unter http://www.radroutenplaner.hessen.de/mtb_01.asp?dbspalte=3

wer mit möchte, kann mich unter 01627551-741 ab 09:00 erreichen. da sollte ich den ersten kaffee getrunken haben 


viele grüße

torsten


----------



## TaunusHillHoppe (20. April 2009)

hio Tuck..

wie war die Tour? BIn damals leider wegen Magen-Darm-********rei ausgefallen sonst wäre ich 
gern mitgeradelt....

gruß
chris


----------



## spoonempire (3. Mai 2009)

hi ihr idstein- wörsdorfler . ich bin seit einem monat nach walsdorf gezogen. kenn mich hier noch nicht soo aus. also wenn ihr mich mal mitnehmt wäre das super
meldet euch mal.


----------



## TaunusHillHoppe (3. Mai 2009)

Na dann biste hoffentlich heut mit dem Embsachtal-Rundweg mitgefahren ;-) War zwar nur flache Piste aber dafür konnt man schön Gas zwischendurch geben ;-)


gruß aus Eschenhahn

P.s.: Der Jan von Bike-loft.de in Idstein veranstaltet auch öfters Gruppenfahrten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spoonempire (4. Mai 2009)

nein bin heute nicht mitgefahren. wusste von nichts;(. ich bin heute den R8 bis niederbrechen gefahren, war au flach aber schön. im bikeloft war ich au schon paar mal. na vielleicht wirds mal was mit ner kleinen runde.


----------



## Fifumo (6. Dezember 2009)

Moin Moin
auch wenn das nicht mehr so ganz aktuell ist, ich bin aus Bad Camberg und suche auch noch ein paar Leute, um immer Mal wieder was gemeinsam zu erradeln. Macht ihr noch was zusammen??
Wenn ja, bitte kurze Mitteilung........

Grüße
Fifumo


----------



## TaunusHillHoppe (29. Dezember 2009)

Eijo dann gruß nach Cambersch...

könne ja emol losstarten im neuen Jahr. 

Erstmal ein paar Höhenmeter in Richtung Rheingau oder so....damit mein Bike endlich wieder entrostet und schön eingematscht wird. 

Kondition gabs leider dieses jahr unterm Weihnachtsbaum keine 

Muß ich mir die halt selber machen...

gruß
Chris aus idstaa


----------



## spoonempire (29. Dezember 2009)

im neuen jahr wäre ich auch dabei.

ich suche auch noch leute für das 24h rennen in idstein. macht ihr da mit?


----------



## Fifumo (29. Dezember 2009)

..na wunderbar !!

Nur sei nicht zu erwartungsvoll was die Strecken angeht. So 50 km mit 1000 hm ist bei mir Schicht , da fängt es an wirklich keinen Spaß mehr zu machen, und das soll es vor allem .
Mehr Km mit weniger Hm geht auch, aber das wird schwierig hier in der Gegend, oder langweilig wie Radweg.....
Aber schaun wir mal...........

Grüße
Fifumo


----------



## TaunusHillHoppe (29. Dezember 2009)

@spoon: Also wenn bei den 24h ein 18h Einkehrschwung im Idstaaner Brauhaus dabei sein wäre.....

@fifo: Na das passt prima...soll Spaß mache


----------



## spoonempire (29. Dezember 2009)

im neuem jahr muss man eh langsam anfangen, schließlich hängen da ja noch paar kilo mehr an einem


----------



## TaunusHillHoppe (29. Dezember 2009)

@fifu: der Professionelle MTB'er fängt dann an das MTB abzuspecken und mit sauteuren Part's zu bestücken um dann festzustellen das ne Sportdiät billiger gewesen wäre


----------



## spoonempire (29. Dezember 2009)

@ hillhope   kann ja nur einer fahren, wenn du pause hast kannst schon einen trinken, schau mal unter google idstein 24h. da sind die infos.geht sogar durch die altstadt, wird bestimmt super, und dabei sein is alles. prost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaunusHillHoppe (29. Dezember 2009)

24h auf 6,7km ....da bekomm ich nen drehwurm ;-)

Aber ne nette Idee..


----------



## spoonempire (29. Dezember 2009)

den drehwurm kannst dir in der pause weg massieren lassen


----------



## trek 6500 (29. Dezember 2009)

..ich such noch 2 bis 4 nette mädels für 24 h -in idstein !!!!!!greez , kati


----------



## Fifumo (29. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

wie sieht es denn dann am Samstag aus?? Wollte schon nach Schierstein ausweichen, da hier nichts los zu sein schien. Aber warum denn in die Ferne schweifen wenn..............

Gegen 11.00 Uhr Abfahrt, 3 - 4 Stunden, je nach Wetter u.s.w., dann noch wo Aufwärmen...............
Wer ist dabei??
Grüße
Fifumo


----------

